# Nashbar Cargo Trailer



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey all,

Anyone own this?










Can you tell me what size the rear wheel is?

Thanks!

nK


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

It seems very much like a BoB - but at less than half the price. I'm hoping someone does a review of it.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Recieved the trailer today. I had orignally planned to modify the trailer to accept a 20(405) rear wheel. Although after recieving it, i decided to keep the 16(305) rear wheel and keep it basically as is. I purchased a better/narrower/non Fu Chen rear tire online, hopefully that will help.

The rear hub is kinda crappy (my 20" wheel had a 105 hub that was beautiful). I pulled the axle out of the hub, and ran the bearings in with tooth paste. Better...Also the small rim was horribly unbalanced. Fixed that with a few presta nuts I had lying around (knew i kept them around for something!)

ANyways, for 100bucks, this was not a bad deal. I think its about 15 lbs. I do not like the rear adapter hub, as you need a 15mm wrench to liberate the rear tire now. But thats how it goes.

nK


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104233

My experience.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Trailer Review*

I bought this trailer about six months ago. I was going to swap out the rear wheel for a 20" but it isn't do-able so I left the 16" on. I put the wheel on the truing stand and was happy to see it was in good shape. After awhile I put on a Michelin tire, the supplied tire was a little cheap. I carry a #15 pedal wrench to remove the rear wheel axle. The conversion kit for this was pretty easy, remove old skewer and replace with new Nashbar axle. Assembly of the trailer was pretty easy and straight forward. The arms that attach to the rear axle tend to rattle a little bit so I use a bungee-cord to "squeeze" them inward. I had a grocery run but didn't secure my load properly and tweaked the trailer a little bit. After readjusting the load and bending the thing with my hands I was safely on my way. I can carry about 45 pounds safely. Anything over 45 pounds is pushing it. All in all I like the thing and for a cheapy trailer it does its job. I plan to purchase another trailer before the summer due to the increaseing fuel prices on the West Coast. I'm going with something that will haul more weight and with two 20" wheels out back. Go to this website, it will give you more options: biketrailershop.com.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

While i was considering cutting/welding the frame to fit a 20" wheel, I decided to put a faster 16" tire on there, and hope the bearings run in a bit better. 

Hopefully the ride for this weekend is still on, afterwards im sure ill have a ride report!

nK


----------

